# Tech Chat 921



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Think I hear $999 on the Tech Chat.

Will include DVI, RGB, and component outs. Firewire as a "future" turn on - JVC mentioned by name. NOT HD monitors.

Superdish looks like 105, 110, 119 for HD applications. Will need Superdish for all new HD.

Sounds like HDnet & HDnet Movies, STarz Encore, and Cinemax HD - ESPN still being negotiated. No date on turn on, but Superdish mentioned for 4th Qtr.

Tim


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

STILL NO AVAILABILITY DATE ANNOUNCED FOR THE 921. DirecTV get the HD Tivo out and you have me back as a customer!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Also, no working demo, that would have been nice but I'm afraid that that is bad news for availability any time soon.


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Also, no working demo, that would have been nice but I'm afraid that that is bad news for availability any time soon.


The fact that they gave the price is an indication that they are close to release. They have only done that in the past when production was just about to start.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

$999 is right at my budget for this product. It will look good setting next to my 721. Hopefully I can sell my 1 1/2 year old 6000 with 8vsb/8psk for a couple of hundred.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I feel the 811 will be out before the 921.

If you look the 811 is the same as a Dish 6000 however parts of the case are now silver colored. The insides are basicly the same as a 6000 but new main board which has more memory and different software.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, how soon until Mark at DishDepot reactivates the 921 preorder link?

Now that I know that the price will NOT be $1500, I'm comfortable placing an order now.

I'm guessing that Mark's revenues are going to spike just a tad when this unit finally drops....


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I know Mark at Dish Depot will do a trade in on my 721 for the 921 but I will wait and see. I am sure they will be hard pressed getting stock in anyways for a while.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you order from Mark, please thank him for his support of DBSTalk.COM! Who do you think has been providing all the equipment we have been giving away.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I bought both of my Dishplayers from Mark and just use a local installer for my wiring installs. He always goes the extra mile for me (did the initial software download on my two Dishplayers to save me the SW64 bypass surgery) so I wholeheartedly recommend him to any who need equipment or accessories.


----------



## belsokar (Jul 2, 2002)

i haven't read all the posts about the 921 and the superdish,...but it seems that someone stated that a couple things I would like to clarify

1. Superdish will only work with the new receivers??? Is this true, does this mean our 301's,501's, etc will not work at all with a superdish, or was this just a misstatement?

2. Superdish is required to get any new HD programming? So basically, once the new HD package is announced, I will only be able to subscribe if I have a superdish???


thats all, although I was wondering as well if anyone has speculated on what a superdish will cost, and if the superdish dimensions falls within federal protected rights for home satellite use?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

belsokar said:


> i haven't read all the posts about the 921 and the superdish,...but it seems that someone stated that a couple things I would like to clarify
> 
> 1. Superdish will only work with the new receivers??? Is this true, does this mean our 301's,501's, etc will not work at all with a superdish, or was this just a misstatement?
> 
> ...


To answer:

#1 - They did not mention specific receivers that wouldn't work with SuperDish, they made a vague statement that receivers 5 or 6 years old wouldn't work. They did say the 305/501/508/6000 WOULD work with SuperDish.

#2 - Yes, all new HD programming would require the 105/110/119 SuperDish. I wasn't clear on the point if the current HD programming on 61.5/148 would be mirrored on SuperDish right from the start or if new installs would also need two dishes for the time being.


----------

